# pros/cons of roll-type vs. rigid ridge vent



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Some of our forum roofing pros should along soon....... read while waiting; http://www.ehow.com/how_4478641_install-roof-ridge-vent.html

http://www.airvent.com/homeowner/products/intakeSoffit-specs.shtml

http://www.oikos.com/esb/30/atticvent.html

http://www.fureyco.com/content/images/Ventilation-_Clearing_The_Air.pdf

Last, but not least; http://www.inspectapedia.com/interiors/atticcond10.htm

Gary


----------



## paulskec (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks, Gary. I had been to a couple of those sites for the past couple of days and they are very helpful. I've gone through these forums, too, and have found LOTS of helpful information. I narrowed down my decision to a ridge vent over using mushroom vents at the top of the peak, and had decided on AIRVENT. But, when I spoke with someone at Lowe's, he said he preferred the owens corning rolled ridge vent because it's seamless. Honestly, I had not even considered a rolled ridge vent until he mentioned that. Now, I have another decision to make: rolled or not rolled!


----------



## texasprd (May 14, 2011)

I'm not a pro roofer, but I have a big one for you in the "tips & advice" category:

Before cutting your ventilation slot, get up in your attic and check the underside of your roof to see where the highest full sheet of OSB or plywood ends. If the original/last roofer did like mine, and ran a filler strip the last few inches up to the ridge, you will likely have problems and you'd better decide right now how you're going to handle that. If you want to support it, do it before you cut. If not, call roofers now. Besides my recent thread detailing what I encountered, there are a couple other threads dealing with similar experiences.

Also, if you haven't done so, check from underneath and see where your rafters are located relative to any hip-ridge intersections (if applicable). This may affect how far you want to extend your vents if you have a hip roof.

Good luck!


----------



## paulskec (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the great advice! I'll definitely get up there and take a look! Thanks!


----------



## Geoff 911 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Roll vs. sectional ridge vent*

Most ridge vents can be installed on pitches 3/12 and greater. 
Roll Vent is faster and easier to install but has a softer nailing surface requiring some "feel" during nailing" as it can be compressed if over nailed.
The 4' sectionals are more rigid but take longer to install and may be less attractive than the rolled products. Checkout www.benjaminobdyke.com. They are the inventors of the "rolled product" and also offer a selection of rigid sectional products. They vary in design and venting capability. They have a great customer service group to answer any questions.....


----------



## paulskec (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks, Geoff, that's just the type of information I was looking for. I still haven't started the project (fished this weekend, instead), and was still hoping for more opinions before deciding. Yours was very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

texasprd said:


> I'm not a pro roofer, but I have a big one for you in the "tips & advice" category:
> 
> Before cutting your ventilation slot, get up in your attic and check the underside of your roof to see where the highest full sheet of OSB or plywood ends. If the original/last roofer did like mine, and ran a filler strip the last few inches up to the ridge, you will likely have problems and you'd better decide right now how you're going to handle that.


Thank you for this post. I too have seen a few inches up to 3 and a half feet or so! Good advice!

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

So.... Paul. Are you leaning more one way or the other yet?
Let us know when you get up there and look!

DM


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Many here are partial to Shinglevent II by airvent. Good chance your Lowe's "expert" only knows what he stocks. Main reasons for preferring shinglevent is better airflow and the rolled venting can get compressed, reducing their already lower airflow. I've also seen attics fill up with snow on lower slopes with a very dry, windblown snow storm. 
Seams are irrelevant when installed properly and the mfr gives you all the instruction you need for installation.


----------

